# ‘Rampage 4 Real’ episode 1 review: Injury against Jon Jones revealed



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

> In the series premier of Quinton “Rampage” Jackson‘s reality show on Spike TV, we see him during the months leading up to his Bellator fight with Tito Ortiz. Before he starts serious training for the fight he undergoes a ritual he calls “The Last Party” where he takes one more night on the town to enjoy himself before he begins training.
> 
> However, the next day he is apparently hungover as his training partner Gavin Sterritt comes over to his house and wakes him. While eating breakfast, Jackson tells Gavin that he believes he may have urinated his bed the night before but isn’t certain. After breakfast, Gavin takes Jackson to the Rampage Fitness Academy in Irvine, California to try and work off the hangover.
> 
> ...


http://mma-freak.com/rampage-4-real-episode-1-review-party/


----------

